
The Myth of Cosmopolitanism - kawera
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/03/opinion/sunday/the-myth-of-cosmopolitanism.html?pagewanted=all
======
trajing
As stated in the article, it's not that genuine cosmopolitanism doesn't exist-
it's just rare. I'd be somewhat hard-pressed to find a political ideology that
does not consider itself to be superior to the other ideologies, one in which
the majority of members follow the 'full' ideology rather than a watered-down
version. This article seems to be complaining that cosmopolitanism suffers
from the same issues as any other ideology, and while that does not make the
complaints invalid, it does raise questions as to why it's specifically
cosmopolitanism that's being called out on this.

I may be missing something here, or misinterpreting some section, though, so
please correct me if I've said something wrong.

